# Gov't Shutdown



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

Folks,

Wanted to let you know that the Kirwan Dam Visitor Center and the Outflow parking lots off of Wayland Rd. are closed due to the gov't shutdown. You can still fish the dam and/or the outflow, you just can't park in the lots. Please do not park along the roadway, in front of the barriers, and definitely not in front of the dam gate.

All State Park areas at West Branch are open and not affected by the shutdown.

Thanks and Fish Safe.

RangerJulie


----------



## Canoerower (Jun 28, 2011)

Is it really costing anyone anything to park there? I find it ridiculous that all these unmanned places are closed because of this shutdown. Expesially the national parks since you have to pay to get in. Lol I'm not getting on the guys original post I'm glad he let people know to save them some trouble, it just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Alum creek spillway access is shutdown an gates locked here in central oh. I live 1 min from it an have never seen anyone but county police an "state park rangers" patrol it lol. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

I dont recall a gate being down by the parking lot by the river for the long walk to the outflow. Or are the only gates by the lot further south? At W.B. on Wayland.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

This post can be used to report fishing access closures as was the intent of the original post, but please avoid making this a politcal discussion.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Just got word that all the ramps are closed at Shenango Lake over in PA.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.wkbn.com/2013/10/01/recreation-areas-fall-victim-to-federal-shutdown/



> The U.S. Army Corps also confirmed that boat ramps and campgrounds at Berlin Lake, Shenango Reservoir and Mosquito Reservoir also are closed.


 Additional info


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

For anyone interested I just got off the phone with Maumee Bay State Park and they will remain open.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Like Ranger Julie said at the end of her post. State parks won't be closed. Only the access areas for Corps of Engineers grounds. Dams and spillways that are under Corps jurisdiction.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Canoerower said:


> Is it really costing anyone anything to park there? I find it ridiculous that all these unmanned places are closed because of this shutdown. Expesially the national parks since you have to pay to get in. Lol I'm not getting on the guys original post I'm glad he let people know to save them some trouble, it just doesn't make sense.


Canoerower, the "he" you refer to is a "she", and she happens to be a terrific friend to many on this site. You ask, " is it really costing anyone anything" without considering that your insensitivity/ignorance may have overlooked the fact that the shutdown may be costing her her way of living right now.

Maybe a "thank you" was more in order, as she regularly provides very helpful information to the anglers on OGF.

Rangerjulie...thank you!  Hopefully this is short lived and is NOT having a negative personal impact on you.


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

Canoerower said:


> Is it really costing anyone anything to park there? I find it ridiculous that all these unmanned places are closed because of this shutdown. Expesially the national parks since you have to pay to get in. Lol I'm not getting on the guys original post I'm glad he let people know to save them some trouble, it just doesn't make sense.


Canoerower,

It's a matter of public safety. The places may be "unmanned" but are maintained by the government. The government is responsible to maintain its recreation facilities for the safety of the public by law. If people are furloughed and unable to properly maintain a facility, it must be closed down.

RangerJulie


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

dcross765 said:


> I dont recall a gate being down by the parking lot by the river for the long walk to the outflow. Or are the only gates by the lot further south? At W.B. on Wayland.


dcross,

There are no gates at the lot. It is just signed that the area is closed right now.

RangerJulie


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

heidlers said:


> Canoerower, the "he" you refer to is a "she", and she happens to be a terrific friend to many on this site. You ask, " is it really costing anyone anything" without considering that your insensitivity/ignorance may have overlooked the fact that the shutdown may be costing her her way of living right now.
> 
> Maybe a "thank you" was more in order, as she regularly provides very helpful information to the anglers on OGF.
> 
> Rangerjulie...thank you!  Hopefully this is short lived and is NOT having a negative personal impact on you.


Thanks Heidlers. Hanging in there.

RJ


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

FYI - I fished the State Park Lake Milton on Tuesday (1st day of "shutdown") with no problems. Hopefully they won't barrycade the ramps like they did the WWII Memorial. War heros like to fish too ya know!


----------



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks Ranger Julie. You are a very good friend and a big help to us all. I met you in May when we had the OGF outing. If you need any help we are here for you. We help our friends.


----------



## VBowler (Jul 28, 2008)

Access to Paint Creek Lake Spillway is closed as well. Just spoke to USACE and they said all access to damn or spillway areas is shut down.


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

like stated above, STATE PARKS are not affected, they are run by the state of ohio not the federal govt.
just wondering if this is going to turn into a report of which state parks are open


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I went to Deer Creek STATE PARK last night for an hr or so of fishing the lake from bank.All 3 entrances to spillway were gated and barricaded off.Yet the road back to the beach and picnic areas was open.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Chevy, even though there may a State Park at a particular lake, it does not mean there are no closures at that same lake. 

I understand anything that has to do with the Army Corp of Engineers is on shutdown, which include most of our local dams and the infrastructures that surround them, including spillways and boat launches if they happen to be located behind a USACE gate.

I personally appreciate any updates I may read about local launches. Nothing worse than dragging the boat 45 minutes to find a locked gate.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

All state parks aren't on state land. Federal eases them rights to entertainment such as boating, fishing or camping. Like at Berlin. Corp of engineer's control the lake. And state rules are followed with in their guide lines. So yes its possible for state parks to be included.
Berlin is corp lake but the state runs their campground their. At Conneaut I was allowed CCC on marina property. But if your out on the break walls Corp says no way. 
This closure isn't as gut and dry as some think. But like every other time it too will pass.

And Ranger Julie. Never meant any thing negative or political. If taken that way you have my apology's. Always like and appreciate you posts! Some times its just an old geysers rant. LOL!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Just had a weird thought with the shut down with certain parks and army corp areas, does this mean the electric barriers on the illinois river (Chicago) that keep the Asian Carp out are not being operated? Does any one have any info on this?


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

As mentioned earlier by SConner, this thread will remain open for closure announcements and Q&A regarding those closures. 

Highjacks and gov't rants will be removed.

Posts already addressed by Rangerjulie will remain in place.


----------



## wormwigglr (Jul 1, 2006)

Anybody got any info on mosquito? I seen the 305 launch and spillway are closed. Not sure about state park ramps

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

figure bait shops launch isn't affected.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Was up at the north end of mosquito yesterday. I used the baitshop's ramp but there were a few trailers in the lot across the street. I caught a dozen crappies and 15 gills. Drifted the stumpfield just sw of the causeway.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

You know I've been dealing with the government all week. I assume its not affecting Local or State, just Fed?

Sent from my MB855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## justenough (Jul 19, 2013)

berlin lake has ramps that are open. dutch harbor ramp is still open and so is the public launching ramp of of bonner rd. les's bait ramp is closed do to lake levels and the cops ramp is closed because of government shutdown.if you want to get out on the berlin lake there is no problem getting out there.


----------



## Runuv (May 23, 2008)

I was at Mosquito today. The boat ramp was open in the state park and I did see 2 park officers working. I did notice that all the other parking areas at the park had their gates closed.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

Does this mean you cant fish the lake that are run by the army corps?


----------



## justenough (Jul 19, 2013)

Berlin is open to anyone, the only place that is effected by the government shutdown is the park it closed and so is the day use area at the dam. you can lunch boats from either the public lunch on Bonner Rd. or at Dutch harbor marina.


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Does this mean you cant fish the lake that are run by the army corps?


Devin,

Yes, you can fish the lake. The boat launches are ran by the state park and are open. The closures I referred to only affect those who would park at the Visitor Center to fish off the dam or in the parking area off of Wayland Rd. to fish the outflow.

Fish Safe!

RangerJulie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you for answering my question.


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

Just arrived at the outerbanks to do some surf fishing and all the ramps to drive on the beach are closed because of govt shut down ughhhhh fyi if anyone headed out for vacation to the beaches


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

All areas closed by the government shutdown are now open. Thank you for your patience.

Fish Safe!

RangerJulie


----------



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks Ranger Julie!!!!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## edbass (Jul 19, 2007)

Hey let me know how you do my friends were just there they fished the sound side at radontay at a launch ramp and they caught 20 puppy drum in two weeks biggest 48in. They it was the best to windy on the surf.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Thank you for the UPDATE Julie! Now lets hope we don't do this on January 15th as some politicians have stated. Not to be political, just a little worried now,


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

heidlers said:


> Canoerower, the "he" you refer to is a "she", and she happens to be a terrific friend to many on this site. You ask, " is it really costing anyone anything" without considering that your insensitivity/ignorance may have overlooked the fact that the shutdown may be costing her her way of living right now.
> 
> Maybe a "thank you" was more in order, as she regularly provides very helpful information to the anglers on OGF.
> 
> Rangerjulie...thank you!  Hopefully this is short lived and is NOT having a negative personal impact on you.


Kind of late now haha but I completely agree with heidlers on this 1. I really appreciate Ranger Julie going out of her way to notify us of legal matters in a friendly way. I do not know her personally, but I enjoy the informative posts. Thanks for posting and thanks for serving Northeast Ohio in law enforcement.


----------

